# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Profession]Un vieux fantasme d'Envouteur : l'attaque des clones

## Aghora

Voilà le topic pour la plus noble des classes du jeu : l'envouteur/euse.
Parce qu'un envouteur sert à autre chose qu'à poser des portails par terre, parlons de sa capacité à troller les PJ et les PNJ, plus particulièrement ceux qui tirent à distance.

Vous le savez, on peut infliger Confusion à un ennemi : via le sceptre (la touche 3), la torche (Mage fantasmagorique), via l'éclatement des illusions, des combos, ou encore certaines aptitudes. 
Avec confusion, le PJ/PNJ doit réfléchir si il doit continuer à tirer, soit attendre que Confusion se dissipe (par des compétences ou avec le temps). Dans tous les cas, ça vous donne un petit avantage.

Ensuite, on a la compétence "_Reflet de renvoi_" qui crée une bulle autour de la *position* du PJ/PNJ qui renvoie tout leurs projectiles droit dans leur gueule. Ca marche bien quand ils tirent une volée de flèches/fléchettes/cartouches, leur baisse du niveau de vie est assez conséquente. Deuxième point : c'est une zone de combo (prends des notes Cacao) type "chaos", au même titre que la "_Tempête Chaotique_" ou "_Faille Temporelle_". Donc tirer des projectiles à travers inflige logiquement Confusion. 
Le problème, c'est que la bulle ne se déplace pas avec la cible. Il est donc facile pour un joueur d'en sortir, sachant que les PNJ tireurs sont souvent statiques (tant que leur cible est à portée en fait). Donc à utiliser au moment où il "décharge" pour le surprendre. Et ça peut être intéressant de les handicaper avec par exemple "_Rideau temporel_" ou un autre joueur - disons un voleur genre Mr Cacao - qui leur envoie une dague droit dans leur face.
Un deuxième inconvénient c'est que comme tout sort, il faut être à une certaine portée pour poser la bulle. Ca n'est a priori pas un problème insurmontable, mais il y a un endroit particulièrement pénible dans le manoir de Caudecus en explo (je ne sais plus quel chemin). Il y a un long couloir, avec quelques salles sur le côté (et un autre où le couloir est miné), et tout au bout, une rangée de fusiliers qui ont assez de portée pour nous canarder dès qu'on entre dans ce fameux couloir. Pas possible de faire un pas sans prendre cher, et impossible donc de poser la bulle.

C'est alors qu'il y a une autre compétence qui s'appelle "_Imitation_". C'est une compétence dite de canalisation. Elle marche comme "_Contre illusoire_" (touche 2 avec le sceptre), à la différence que ça renvoie le*s* projectile*s*, du coup c'est pas "un projectile renvoyé et pouf, ça s'arrête". Ca dure relativement longtemps, en tout cas assez pour couvrir ses potes joueurs qui vont pouvoir se réfugier dans les salles sur le côté dans ce putain de manoir.
Mais là évidemment c'est pas une zone de combo et il faut être correctement orienté.

Voilà, après je prétends pas tout connaître sur cette classe...

----------


## Sheldor

Classe du Quagganologue par excellence.

Grande souplesse dans son arsenal et doté d'un raffinement visuel exquis.

Alors, dans les grandes lignes, commençons par mettre une entrée là et puis...

----------


## Aghora

Excellent exemple de ce que peut faire l'envoûteur : créer un portail qui permet de tp les alliés comme les bots (voire les joueurs soi-disant afk) là où on le souhaite  ::): .

----------


## Phazon

Question bête : peut-on faire utiliser le portail de l'envoûteur à un Dolyack en RvR ?

J'ai vu un Dolyack escorté par des Cimefroides se téléporter de 15 m sous mes yeux. Serait-ce un Dolyhack ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Question bête : peut-on faire utiliser le portail de l'envoûteur à un Dolyack en RvR ?
> 
> J'ai vu un Dolyack escorté par des Cimefroides se téléporter de 15 m sous mes yeux. Serait-ce un Dolyhack ?


Et la question sous-jacente 

Spoiler Alert! 


pas du tout mesmer mais je m'en fiche

 : est il possible de faire un Dolyack volant ... un Dolyflyhack?  ::trollface::

----------


## Drlecteur

C'est fatiguant vos jeux de mots. Je vais allez prendre un... dolyprane  ::ninja:: 

Néanmoins, une vrai question: Le tp fonctionne t il vraiment sur les cibles sans avoir eu besoin de cliquer sur F ?
C'est pas la première fois que je vois l'histoire du " même les bots" et je comprends pas comment c'est possible...

----------


## Koops

Les bots sont programmés pour appuyer sur F des que l'occasion se présente. C'est comme ça qu'ils ramassent le loot. En passant au dessus d'un portail ils vont donc tout naturellement appuyé sur F comme ils sont programmés à faire et vont donc emprunter le portail.

----------


## Maderone

Il parlait vraiment d'un téléport de Dolyak et non de bot. 
Alors soit t'avais du gros lag, soit c'était bien un dolyhack. 

Pour utiliser le portail du mesmer il faut utiliser F, donc tu peux pas faire tp un dolyak, à moins que celui si cherche à ramasser l'herbe sur la route pour la manger plus tard, mais comme ils sont bien nourris et discipliné dans les forts, ça m'étonnerait.

----------


## Phazon

Je pense qu'il est nécessaire que les Envoûteurs expérimentés rédigent un guide ou une initiation sur l'utilisation du portail en RvR. 

Beaucoup de canards ont reroll Envoûteur pour aider à la guilde, mais peu ont la maîtrise de ce skill primordial.

Je ne pense pas avoir fait une seule action avec portail chez les CPC et cela me rend tout triste  ::'(:

----------


## Métalchantant

La pratique du portail ( TP groupe in la gueule du groupe ennemi) ne nécessite pas une maîtrise très grande de l'envoûteur, mais bien une discipline de groupe, qui, elle, est bien à travailler. 
Lorsque l'on veut déplacer les golems, on s'aperçoit que certain loupe les portails... ::O: 


Un portail d'entrée est créé. La zone circulaire rose au sol. :;):  
(Rien ne le différencie de son double, ou de celui d'un autre mesmer. ça peut vite devenir un problème lorsque deux mesmers veulent enchaîner les portails, sans méthode, et une pratique rodée, ça devient vite le bordel.)

Le portail d'entrée est inactif, inutilisable tant qu'un portail de sortie n'a pas été créé. Le mesmer a alors une soixantaine de secondes (j'ai plus le timing exacte en tête) pour matérialiser un portail de sortie. La distance entre deux portails n'est pas infinie. La portée de connexion doit avoisiner 2000, peut-être 2500 m, au mieux?  ( c'est une estimation a affiné)
Lorsqu'un portail de sortie est crée, les deux portails communiquent, dans les deux sens. On les empreinte en appuyant sur la touche F ( bande de noob, appuyé pas trop vite deux fois de suite). Leur durée de vie n'est plus alors que d'une grosse poignée de secondes (10 selon le build editor, cela me semble un chouilla long), dans l'optique où vous voudriez faire plusieurs allers et retours, ou si vous avez oublié vos clés. :tired: 

Sous les ordres du lead, la technique est bien évidemment d'attendre tous stacker sur le portail d'entrée, pendant que le mesmer a filé, furtivement, lover le portail de sortie dans le bus ennemi, ou à la position spécifique/stratégique réclamée par le lead (par exemple ; une position surélevée etc).
Dès le portail de sortie créé, les portails deviennent praticables, F s'est affiché. Est-ce que le lead a dit d'y aller ?

_A titre informatif : Le mesmer a plusieurs technique pour passer en furtif, technique qui peuvent se cumuler. Le 4 de la torche, l'utilitaire DeCoy ( qui laisse un leurre visible si vous avez une cible), le rideau d'invisibilité ( qui est visible au sol), et l'ultime ( son invisibilité de masse, avec 2 de temp de cast). En tout 15 s, ou 19 s optimisé par les talents. 
Dans cette optique, je pense que le mesmer utilisera plutôt son utilitaire Blink, la téléportation pour aller au plus vite et au mieux au coeur du bus. Il perdra donc là un utilitaire de furtivité. Tout dépend de la situation, du temps ( s'il pleut, oui...), de l'urgence de l'attaque, de l'approche que le groupe a adoptée au préalable, du risque pour le groupe d'être repéré. Doit-il être accompagné d'un voleur pour optimiser la furtivité et attendre le meilleur moment dans les soixante seconde impartie pour placer le portail?_

Si le mesmer est encore furtif lorsqu'il pose sa galette de sortie rose, le portail lui ne l'est pas. Si aucun sort de furtivité n'est appliqué avant votre "saut", vous ne serez pas non plus furtif, bien évidemment, à la sortie, sauf en comptant sur le clipping. ::P: , et sur l'effet de surprise, dans l'espoir que les ennemis n'ont donc pas encore remarqué cette adorable zone circulaire d'un rose magnifique qui est apparue dans leurs rangs.
Une apparition furtive est un éventuel plus...après tout, rien ne nous oblige à poper dans le bus. Tout est question de tactique là.

Après, une fois que sous l'ordre du lead tout le monde a bien sauté...dans le bus ennemi, ou pas...à vous d'établir le meilleur moyen d'AOE le plus efficacement. 
Le mesmer a là encore un atout à proposer avec son ultime Timewarp, qui accélère toutes les attaques ( utile pour l'AOE?).

NE pas oublier que nos ennemis sont rompus à cette technique. Ils ont dû établir des contres efficaces. Tout le monde se pack sur un gardien = bouclier plus zone d'exclusion, plus de mass aoe. Le tp fait pshiiit.
D'où ma remarque sur comment l'utiliser. Nos adversaires ont souvent créé la surprise, poper au coeur de nos rangs, etc...à nous de les surprendre en trouvant des variantes...


La pratique s'adapte à toutes les situations. Elle se fait aussi à l'envers. Je le fais régulièrement lorsque je défends un fort. Portail d'entrée dans le fort, je sors, en furtif, ou pas, place mes Aoe( que j'ai pas vraiment, mais je crois en la bonté des mes ennemis pour se taper eux-même), puis je me sers de mon portail de sortie pour rentrer au bercail et nettoyer les dots que j'ai sur la tronche. ( Comment ça je serai plus utile sur une baliste ?)
C'est un moyen pour un petit groupe de faire de bons dégâts, de perturber les assaillants, ou d'atteindre les armes de siège sans pour autant que la mission soit un suicide.

Bref, après avoir enfoncée autant de portes ouvertes, on peut résumer pour le groupe la tactique du portail à :
1/J'attends bien sagement sur la zone rose avec tous mes copains. 
2/J'appuie sur F quand on m'a dit de le faire. 
3/J'envoie la sauce !  :^_^: 
Non ?

Au delà de cette discipline, la difficulté est de savoir apprécier la distance à laquelle le groupe se dissimule. Le mesmer doit pratiquer aux abords des points récurrents de défense/ou d'attaque pour se familiariser avec les positionnements possibles, et les distances.  

Le reste, quelques idées plus spécifiques, ce sera sans doute plus judicieux de le mettre dans le forum GC. :;):

----------


## Aghora

Post 1 mis à jour, où je parle de deux ou trois compétences intéressantes.

----------


## canope

Salut les envouteurs!
Votre stuff, vous l'orientez puissance/robu/vita? ou vous prenez des trucs plus agressifs?

----------


## Aghora

Je suis plutôt puissance/vita/altération. Avec un zeste de soins et de robustesse. L'envoûteur avec un bâton pose de nombreuses conditions (aléatoires certes), sans oublier la confusion, alors ça peut être intéressant d'augmenter ces derniers dégats.

----------


## Zepolak

> 2/J'appuie sur F quand on m'a dit de le faire.


Même pas besoin de ça. Il n'y a strictement rien de plus coordinateur que l'apparition du "F" qui est la même pour tous. Les gens prennent le TP quand la possibilité apparaît et de cette façon, tout le monde arrive et balance la sauce en l'espace d'une demi-seconde.
Faut bien anticiper le fait que la zone où vous serez :
 - risque de prendre rapidement un AoE
 - mais sera probablement sous sanctuaire
 - sera gorgée d'ennemis invisibles (tab tab tab ou AoE).

----------


## Sub4

Ca doit être rigolo d'accueillir une sortie de TP avec le 5 Marteau du gardien  ::ninja::

----------


## mimifak1

Pour la zone max entre 2 portail, j'ai vu une vidéo d'un gars qui montre a peu prés le range, ça a la portée d'une cata je crois.

Je retrouve la vidéo et je la poste.

EDIT : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orTKU3bV4Ow

A noter que y'as pas de limitation sur le dénivelé, a voir a la fin de la video pour l'utilité du truc.

Sinon pour des strat j'en ai quelques unes, mais oui faudra discipliné la troupe pour que sa devienne intéressant

----------


## lokham

Hey les canards, j'ai une petite question sur un trait de l'envouteur que j'ai du mal à comprendre :

- personnage imaginaire (trait XI dernière branche) : L'éclatement d'illusions provoque l'effet Eclatement sur vous aussi. 

ça veut dire quoi exactement ? que j'ai les memes propriétés que mes clones ( par exemple, si mes clones on fury et saignement sur critiques, j'ai aussi ça sur mes propres coups portés ?)

ou alors c'est juste que quand "j'eclate" mes clones, mon perso "eclate" en meme temps et provoque délabrement spirituel ou autre autour de lui (auquel cas, c'est beaucoup moins utile)

merci pour vos précisions.

----------


## Métalchantant

> Hey les canards, j'ai une petite question sur un trait de l'envouteur que j'ai du mal à comprendre :
> 
> - personnage imaginaire (trait XI dernière branche) : L'éclatement d'illusions provoque l'effet Eclatement sur vous aussi. 
> 
> ça veut dire quoi exactement ? que j'ai les memes propriétés que mes clones ( par exemple, si mes clones on fury et saignement sur critiques, j'ai aussi ça sur mes propres coups portés ?)
> 
> ou alors c'est juste que quand "j'eclate" mes clones, mon perso "eclate" en meme temps et provoque délabrement spirituel ou autre autour de lui (auquel cas, c'est beaucoup moins utile)
> 
> merci pour vos précisions.


tu comptes comme un quatrième clone par rapport aux éclatements, et augmente ainsi d'autant le dps/durée des sorts Shatter.

----------


## Aubépine

Et il me semble que tu peux utiliser les éclatements même sans clones actifs

----------


## Tynril

Salut les Canards,

Mon Envoûteur commence à prendre quelques couleurs, du haut de son petit niveau 40, et je dois avouer que je m'éclates pas mal à le jouer, plus que mon Rôdeur pour le moment. Je n'ai pas eut beaucoup l'occasion de faire du WvW avec (malheureusement), mais j'ai quand même pu tâter un peu le terrain, faire quelques portails merdiques (pardon), et un peu moins merdiques. Et ça, ça fait du bien.

Voici quelques techniques, expérimentées ou expérimentales, soumises à vos avis (de non-envoûteurs également !).

*Le portail de Charge*: le classique de l'Envoûteur. On place une entrée sous le bus, on utilise nos compétences de furtivité pour aller à un point stratégique (comme le milieu du bus ennemi, ou proche de ses armes de siège, ou passer un obstacle comme le mur des ravitos sud-ouest, toutes les variations sont bonnes à prendre), on place une sortie, le bus se ramène et défouraille. Efficace, violent, bénéficie du clipping... pour le moment. Rien à dire.

*Le portail Aller-Retour*: se pratique à deux envoûteurs. L'un applique la technique de charge, comme normal. L'autre prend le portail avec le bus, pose son entrée sur la sortie du portail du premier envoûteur, reprend le premier portail dans l'autre sens, attend que l'entrée du premier portail disparaisse (ou que le commandeur crie), et place la sortie. Ça a pour effet de faire apparaître un bus entier dans un endroit stratégique, tout en lui offrant également un repli rapide et sûr pour revenir à sa position initiale. Ça semble intéressant notamment en mission de destruction d'arme de siège: là où avec une charge "normale", on risque au choix de perdre une bonne partie du bus (car les armes de siège sont protégées), ou de devoir retarder la charge le temps que ce soit plus sûr (et donc on perd du temps, voir un mur ou une porte), avec le Portail Aller-Retour, on peut frapper très fort, et très vite.

*Le Portail Enchaîné*: Se pratique à plusieurs envoûteurs en roaming/scouting. On place un envoûteur avec le bus, et des envoûteurs à interval régulier (à distance de portée de portail) jusqu'à l'objectif. Lorsque le déplacement est engagé, chaque envoûteur place un portail d'entrée en même temps, et court vers l'envoûteur suivant (ou vers l'objectif, pour le dernier envoûteur), pour placer sa sortie à coté de l'entrée du suivant. Le bus prend les portails dans l'ordre, et se déplace d'un point A à un point B en quelques secondes, sur une distance limitée uniquement par le nombre d’envoûteurs formant la chaîne. Vous avez dit réaction rapide ?

*Le Portail d'Escarmouche*: Croisement bâtard du Portail de charge et du Portail Enchaîné. Se pratique à plusieurs envoûteurs. On fait une charge "comme d'hab", mais un second envoûteur place une entrée sur la sortie de la charge (ou pas loin), et se déplace vers ce qui sera le futur revers ou le futur flanc des ennemis (puisqu'ils vont se repositionner pour faire face à la charge). Lorsqu'ils ont bougé, il place sa sortie, le bus se retéléporte, on profite du deuxième effet kisscool. Répétable à volonté (dans la limite des envoûteurs disponibles).

*Le Portail Ascenseur*: Il existe de nombreux dénivelés sur les cartes de WvW où cette technique peut être utilisée. La limite de portée des portails est uniquement horizontale, et pas verticale. Et les envoûteurs disposent d'un trait (Chaos II, Descent into Madness) réduisant les dommages de chute. On place un envoûteur en haut de ce dénivelé, il fait une entrée, descend (ou tombe lamentablement) jusqu'au bus, place une sortie. Il peut même remonter avec son portail et répéter l'opération (dans la limite de son cooldown, mais on peut avoir plusieurs envoûteurs). Idéal par exemple pour ravitailler Falaise depuis Astra, ou Longue-vue depuis Arah, mais également dans plein d'autres situations. Peut également s'utiliser pour faire descendre un bus d'une falaise trop haute pour être descendue sans réduction de dommages de chute, ou même pour faire descendre un bus d'une falaise sans aucun dégât de chute.

*Le Trolling Portail*: Se pratique même seul, contre des ennemis assaisonnés. Dans la mêlée, placez successivement une entrée et une sortie de portail au même endroit. Regardez vos ennemis attendre l'arrivée d'un bus qui n'arrivera jamais. Profitez de leur distraction pour leur coller deux ou trois fantasmes dans le sigmoïde.

----------


## Tynril

Autre idée de stratégie avec le Portail Ascenseur.

On a régulièrement un problème lors de l'attaque de Garnison sur la P1 via la porte de l'eau, car on se retrouve en sandwich entre des défenseurs qui montent par les escaliers, et d'autres qui impactent depuis les remparts. On peut imaginer un plan qui consiste à se regrouper au bout du rocher (au dessus du Vista), attendre un impact des défenseurs qui vont descendre des remparts, puis tous sauter à l'eau. Si le mouvement est bien coordonné, et que tout le monde saute bien, les défenseurs vont sauter aussi. Et là, feinte : avant de sauter, un envoûteur aura placé un portail en haut. Une fois que tout le monde a bien sauté, on se regroupe sur l’envoûteur dans l'eau, portail de sortie, et hop, remontée rapide. On profite de quelques dizaines secondes (voir de minutes entières, si l'effet de surprise est là et qu'ils n'ont pas laissé de scout organisé en haut) pour meuler la P1 en toute sérénité. Et en plus, lorsqu'ils reviendront, ils vont tous arriver par les escaliers, ce qui est largement plus facile à bloquer et à défendre qu'un sandwich.

----------


## La Marmotta

J'ai une petite question concernant l’envoûteur : quel artisanat vous conseilleriez ? Dans les autres MMO, il y avait des professions qui collaient à la peau de certaines classes, qu'en est-il dans Guild Wars 2 ?

----------


## Guitou

Il n'y a pas d'artisanat propre à une classe, un envoûteur voudra peut-être faire tailleur pour créer ses armures, bijoutier pour ses bijoux, artificier/forgeron/chasseur (oui il peut utiliser des armes de chacun de ces artisanats) pour ses armes ou cuisinier pour des bonus. En fait deux au choix en excluant maroquinier (armure de cuir) et armurier (armure en métal).

Pour éviter d'avoir des artisanats qui utilisent les mêmes ingrédients je dirais bijoutier/tailleur ou bijoutier avec un artisanat d'arme, mais tailleur avec un artisanat d'arme ça passe aussi.
Je laisse cuisine de coté parce que je connais pas bien mais c'est un artisanat qui n'utilise aucun ingrédient des autres.

----------


## Setzer

Mais qui nécessite tellement d’ingrédients différents que c'est une plaie à monter...

----------


## La Marmotta

Merci pour vos conseils  :;):

----------


## La Marmotta

Vous avez choisis quoi comme spé pour votre envoûteur ? J'avoue avoir vachement de mal à choisir, tout a l'air super bien. Pour l'instant j'ai commencé à mettre en illusion qui boost de manière très intéressante les dégâts par altération. Après pour aller avec je ne sais pas trop. Si j'ai bien compris, robustesse fais un peu la même chose que confusion sauf que là c'est sur un allié c'est ça ? Donc si l'ennemi a confusion et attaque quelqu'un qui a robustesse il se prend 2x plus de dégâts dans la gueule quand il attaque ?
Ensuite j'ai vu qu'à part l'aptitude Illusions les autres peuvent permettre une spécialisation dans une arme. Vous l'utilisez cette aptitude spéciale ? Personnellement quand j'ai vidé les compétences d'une arme je change pour l'autre set d'arme et ainsi de suite (j'imagine que c'est qu'il faut faire de toute façon ?). Par exemple j'aime bien le bâton pour la distance, avec toutes ces altérations aléatoires, puis quand l'ennemi se rapproche je balance tempête chaotique et j'enchaîne à l'épée/pistolet ou sceptre/épée; puis je reprends mes distances avec le bâton, etc...

----------


## Maderone

Bon ceci n'est pas un troll, mais quelqu'un a réussi à trouver une utilité à l'envouteur en 3w ou en PvE ?
Parce qu'à part le Spvp, j'ai du mal à voir en quoi je peux être utile à quelqu'un, ne serait-ce qu'à moi.

----------


## olih

> Bon ceci n'est pas un troll, mais quelqu'un a réussi à trouver une utilité à l'envouteur en 3w ou en PvE ?
> Parce qu'à part le Spvp, j'ai du mal à voir en quoi je peux être utile à quelqu'un, ne serait-ce qu'à moi.


  :tired: .
Poison + fantasme ? (souviens toi)
Renvoi (coucou les distances) ?
Armure du chaos  (quand un mob te touche, tu gagnes des bonus et lui des altérations) ?
Célérité de fou ?
Ça peut faire pas mal de dégâts (pistolet etc.)
C'est fun à jouer.
Les mobs qui lancent leur super attaque sur les clones c'est toujours ça que tu prends pas dans la gueule.
etc.

----------


## Maderone

Oui mais... Comment dire. Comparé à un voleur, ou je sens que je peux faire une différence. Je sauve des gens avec mon fufu, je peux me battre, balancez des poisons en zone, des ralentissement, des immobilisatiibs. Fin j'ai vraiment l'impression d'arriver avec quelqueschose.

Alors que l'envouteur, claquer renvoie de projectile c'est 6 secondes pour un cd de 60 ou je sais pas combien et une utilité anecdotique. Et en RvR, à part auto attaque en fait, j'ai pas le temps. Mais clone se font dépop, les armures du chaos faut arriver à les caler, et même ça, c'est pas ce qui rend mon gameplay intéressant. 

Poison + fantasme, je m'en souviens pas non ^^

----------


## olih

Ton venin (de basilic ?).
C'est même toi qui disait que les clones le prenaient  :tired: 
Bien joué (pas moi donc), un mesmer doit même pouvoir tanker : des compétences de gardes + invulnérabilité de 2s avec l'épée sur le 2 entre autre.
Bref.
Il y a de quoi à faire.
Et tu as aussi un mur d'invisibilité, un élite de zone d'invisibilité, un mur (avec le focus) d’accélération/décélération et bump/interrupt de mob.
Il y a de quoi faire en fait.

Sans oublier le portail qui peut être utile.

----------


## lokham

> Bon ceci n'est pas un troll, mais quelqu'un a réussi à trouver une utilité à l'envouteur en 3w ou en PvE ?
> Parce qu'à part le Spvp, j'ai du mal à voir en quoi je peux être utile à quelqu'un, ne serait-ce qu'à moi.



Tout dépend de ton build en fait. jusqu'au level 80, je jouais sceptre / focus et baton, en W3. C’était chiant (mon avis), et frustrant, car les dégâts en confusion sont négligeable contre un groupe. De plus, j'avais une survivabilité ( ?) plus que moyenne.

Depuis 15 jours, j'ai trouvé un build très bien équilibré (axé critique, vita et renfort de fantasmes), 20 000 PV et du stuff axé berserker. Runes du centaures (x6) pour la vitesse (sans avoir besoin du focus). Je m'amuse beaucoup plus en faisant des dégâts pas mauvais via mes 2 fantasmes qui critiquent fort.

avec l'épée 2 mains : berserker fantomatique dans un groupe, tu vas voir plein de hit en rouge. Le "5" pour bump les ennemis en bord de falaise
avec épée / pistolet : tu stop un mec net à 1200 de portée via ton "5", tu lances ton clone sur lui "3" , tu switch "3" ça le bloque pendant 2s et tu lances tes coups "2" : hop 2500 pv en moins. Ensuite, tu lance ton fantasme "4" et re-hop 2000 pv en moins lors de sa fuite. bis repetita.


Et des utilitaires de fou :
- "renvoi" qui est magique sur les fameuses formations tortues adverses. (a changer en portail quand ton groupe en a besoin)
- un TP sur 1200 de portée (ou 900) pour te sortir des galères
- une furtivité qui fait pop un clone quand tu es immobilisé et hop, tu te barres en douce.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Bon ceci n'est pas un troll, mais quelqu'un a réussi à trouver une utilité à l'envouteur en 3w ou en PvE ?


La confusion ! Avec ça, je  m'éclate en 3W. Le nombre de gens que je vois se suicider sous mes yeux, c'est un régal. Surtout sur les fuyards qui ont tendance à spammer toutes leurs compétences pour se barrer.

----------


## olih

Ah oui la confusion  ::love:: .
Tu prends des dégats chaque fois que tu lance une compétence.

----------


## Anita Spade

Je rejoins dans l'ensemble ce qui est dit plus haut, mais je ne vais pas répéter ce qui a déjà été dit, juste apporter mon soutien.
je joue surtout en pve, je viens faire quelques tour en 3w régulièrement, je n'ai jamais rencontré de difficultés et il est vrai que c'est *fun* à jouer, en tout cas le gameplay de l'envout me plait beaucoup. 
Ayant monté la mienne en même temps que celle d'Arkane, je me suis rendu compte qu'on ne la jouait pas de la même manière, pour des résultats aussi efficaces néanmoins, donc point positif, il n'y a pas uniquement UN build pour jouer mesmer (cf: autoattack). Dans mon jeu la mobilité, le placement, le tp au bon moment, la gestion des distances, l'interrupt, l'explosion des clones et illusions en font un gameplay dynamique, il y a pas mal de zones et de murs de combo (chaos et lumière surtout), des finishers du style bond (toujours utile) qui s'accordent bien avec les autres professions, on a déjà parlé de la célérité (ubercharge prête :;): , il ya aussi de la furtivité pour soi ou le groupe. Pour la survivabilité et ce qui est de tanker, je confirme qu'en double épée par exemple on a plein de possibilités quand on claque ses illusions au bon moment, avec le tourbilol touche 2, en bloquant touche 4 en passant invu touche F4...

----------


## kierian

Bon, je viens de tester une petite heure (jusqu'au level 5), après guerrier et voleur, franchement, je m'attendais à ce que ce soit bien moisi et en fait... Je trouve çà plutot sympa pour l'instant, çà m'a clairement donné envie de continuer.  ::): 

J'ai testé sword/pistol, puis greatsword, et je crois que je vais direct rester là-dessus, çà a bien la pêche je trouve.
Je vais me faire une session de farm de points de comp' dans les zones noob' demain pour avoir rapido le TP et au pire, çà me fera un perso pour ces puzzles de mierda d'façon !  ::P:

----------


## Guitou

Tu te rends compte qu'en tant qu'envout pour les "puzzles de mierda" ça sera à toi de les réussir pour aider les autres ensuite ?  ::P:

----------


## kierian

> Tu te rends compte qu'en tant qu'envout pour les "puzzles de mierda" ça sera à toi de les réussir pour aider les autres ensuite ?


Wé, mais je peux "sauvegarder" les sauts foireux  ::P:  (je pose un tp, je foire mon saut  ::ninja::  et je me TP pour recommencer au  lieu de me rebouffer tout le chemin, c'est quand même un sacré plus, même si il y a un CD de porc à ce que j'ai cru voir)

Et pouvoir à mon tour aider les défavorisés que sont les Norns et les Charrs serait un bon retour des choses !  :;):

----------


## La Marmotta

Je viens de mettre 10 points dans l'aptitude illusions mais je suis loin de la pièce d'or pour pouvoir me payer le prochain livre de compétence. A votre avis c'est quoi le meilleur choix, commencer une autre aptitude ou économiser pour approfondir illusions ?

----------


## olih

> Je viens de mettre 10 points dans l'aptitude illusions mais je suis loin de la pièce d'or pour pouvoir me payer le prochain livre de compétence. A votre avis c'est quoi le meilleur choix, commencer une autre aptitude ou économiser pour approfondir illusions ?


Quand tu prendras le futur livre à 1po (et que tu l'utiliseras), ça va réinitialisé tes points d'aptitude que tu pourras remettre comme tu le sens : donc dépense tout.
Tu peux même contre quelques pa en parlant au mec vendant les livres (deuxième option de dialogue) reinit tes points quand tu veux.

Pour info, au niveau 80, la réinitialisation des points d'aptitudes demande 3/4 pa à tout casser.

----------


## La Marmotta

Ok merci. Bon maintenant faut que je vois ce qui va le mieux avec illusions  ::P:

----------


## Métalchantant

> Je viens de mettre 10 points dans l'aptitude illusions mais je suis loin de la pièce d'or pour pouvoir me payer le prochain livre de compétence. A votre avis c'est quoi le meilleur choix, commencer une autre aptitude ou économiser pour approfondir illusions ?


 De toute manière le second livre de compétence n'est utilisable qu'au level 40

----------


## kierian

Ayez, je viens de choper le TP (au level 12)  ::): , cool donc, malgré la déception de constater que le portail de sortie doit être posé comme celui de l'entrée (je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'étais persuadé qu'il se plaçait via une zone ciblée, comme les aoe)  ::'(: 

Du coup, je matte les comp' elite pour me motiver à monter au moins jusqu'au level 30 et j'en ai repéré une qui à l'air d'une tuerie sur le papier, mais que j'ai pourtant pas l'impression de voir des masses en jeu. Sachant cela, je me demande si je n'étais pas assez attentif à la chose, si il y a trop peu d'envout' pour que cela tombe souvent (à plus forte raison que le CD est long), ou si l'élite a un gros défaut ?
Je parle de la faille temporelle qui file célérité pendant 10s à nos alliés et nous-mêmes. 10s  !  ::o:  (c'est la timballe ce truc pour les alliés guerriers)
J'aimerai savoir donc si la comp' a un gros défaut, comme devoir rester dans la zone précise où a été lancé le sort (ou si une fois lancé le sort, les alliés peuvent se casser de la zone et se déchaîner sur tout ce qui bouge)

_ps : sinon, la transfo du moa à l'air fun, mais beaucoup moins utile que la précédente, mais j'aimerai tout de même savoir si la transfo fonctionne contre les champions svp. (seule réelle utilité que j'y vois)_

----------


## Tynril

Effectivement, Time Warp est une Elite vraiment très, très puissante. Il faut rester dans une zone au sol pour bénéficier de Célérité (en fait, c'est visible dans le tooltip: la zone dure 10 secondes, mais Célérité 1s, c'est donc le fait de rester dans cette zone - et donc de récupérer Célérité en boucle - qui fait la durée totale de 10s). Ceci dit, la zone est plutôt grande (de la même taille que la zone de Chaos du 5 bâton, je pense), ça reste tout à fait confortable, même s'il faut jongler un peu pour buffer à la foi les CàC et les distances.

----------


## olih

La célérité est monstrueuse.
Je l'ai en élite depuis que je l'ai choppé mais son intérêt n'est bien sur évident qu'en groupe (ou sur des event pve de masse). 
En plus c'est une zone de combo chaos (je crois).

----------


## kierian

Merci.  ::): 
J'ai oublié de demander mais le sort est limité à un certains nombre d'alliés (je pense à çà à cause de la limitation à 5 pour les aoe/soins) ou non ? _(genre notre bus se pack au milieu d'un bus adverse, grâce à un tp par ex, et on peut faire un carnage ?)_

----------


## lokham

En train de peaufiner mon build, je me pose une question :

Si il est admit que les illusions = Fantasmes ET clones.

le trait II de la branche puissance : Illusions renforcées = Augmentation des dégâts des compétences d’illusion de 15%

avec le trait mineur 25 de la branche vitalité :  Force spectrale = Vos fantasmes infligent 15% de dégâts en plus.

augmenteraient les dégats de mes fantasmes de 30 %


bien sur c'est invérifiable (en testant sur  des golems, pas évident a mesurer). D'apres vous ?

----------


## La Marmotta

Je pense que les fantasmes font 30% de dégâts en plus. 
Sinon vous jouez avec quelles armes avec l'envouteur ? Un type fixe ou vous changez selon l'humeur ? Perso j'aime bien le bâton et l'espadon, ça créé des clones dans tous les sens. J'aime bien aussi l'épée mais je me fais rétamer au corps à corps  ::ninja::

----------


## kierian

> Sinon vous jouez avec quelles armes avec l'envouteur ? Un type fixe ou vous changez selon l'humeur ? Perso j'aime bien le bâton et l'espadon, ça créé des clones dans tous les sens. J'aime bien aussi l'épée mais je me fais rétamer au corps à corps


Perso je débute en envout', mais en ce moment, et après avoir testé toutes les combinaisons rapidos, c'est espadon et sceptre/torche, clones et confusion en gros, je trouve çà pas mal du tout. Après çà changera peut-être une fois le level 30 atteint (je suis que 17) et toute la barre utilitaire débloquée.

----------


## Charmide

> Merci. 
> J'ai oublié de demander mais le sort est limité à un certains nombre d'alliés (je pense à çà à cause de la limitation à 5 pour les aoe/soins) ou non ? _(genre notre bus se pack au milieu d'un bus adverse, grâce à un tp par ex, et on peut faire un carnage ?)_


Ouep, la célérité est limité à 5.

D'ailleurs, la grosse utilisation en W3 de cette élite, c'est sur des golems qui tapent une porte (seule arme de siège qui prend célérité). Tu verras sûrement des leads insister pour que tout le monde se barre de la porte et ne vole pas un tick de célérité à un des golems. 

Après, on la voit pas tant que ça, c'est vrai, mais je pense que c'est de notre faute. L'envoûteur fait tellement de cercles rose que tu finis par plus regarder  ::ninja:: 
Par contre, dès que j'ai monté un reroll mesmer, je peux te dire que j'ai su repérer cette élite et me mettre dedans au bon moment  :Bave: 

Les envoûteurs W3 jouent (estimation personnelle) à 50% cette élite et à 50% celle qui permet de faire un fufu de groupe (Voile si je ne m'abuse) qui lui n'est pas limité en nombre.
Reste 1% (en bonus, c'est cadeau) qui te font chier en te transformant TOI, AU MILIEU DU BUS, en Moa  :tired:

----------


## kierian

> Ouep, la célérité est limité à 5.


Damn it ! Ca limite l'utilisation du coup





> D'ailleurs, la grosse utilisation en W3 de cette élite, c'est sur des golems qui tapent une porte (seule arme de siège qui prend célérité). Tu verras sûrement des leads insister pour que tout le monde se barre de la porte et ne vole pas un tick de célérité à un des golems.


Exact, déjà vu (avant de tester envout'), j'avais pas recoupé.




> Les envoûteurs W3 jouent (estimation personnelle) à 50% cette élite et à 50% celle qui permet de faire un fufu de groupe (Voile si je ne m'abuse) qui lui n'est pas limité en nombre.
> Reste 1% (en bonus, c'est cadeau) qui te font chier en te transformant TOI, AU MILIEU DU BUS, en Moa


Sont bien servis en élite je trouve les envout'.
Je choperais ces 3 là de toute façon, ne serais-ce que pour tester.
Pour le moa, rien que pour la blague de temps en temps, je peux pas passer à côté. Par contre, pour son utilité réelle, tu sais pas si le sort passe sur des champions ? (dans l'affirmative, çà peut peut-être  être intéressant  de basculer d'élite dans ce cas particulier)

----------


## Tynril

Salut amis Envouteurs,

Mon Mesmer vient de passer 80, je commence à réflechir à une orientation pour son stuff. J'aimais bien jouer GS+sword/pistol, mais apparament le patch de ce matin à fait mal à la GS, du coup j'hésite. Mon objectif est d'avoir un minimum de survivabilité en 3W et de faire si possible des dégats intéressants (jusqu'ici, je me suis senti extrêmement faible en dégats avec mon Mesmer, en comparaison de mon Rôdeur). Je n'ai jamais joué avec les shatters jusqu'ici, je suis un peu frileux à l'aborder, mais si c'est crucial, je veux bien m'y mettre. Je suis un peu perdu.

Qu'est-ce que vous me conseillez, en terme de build et de priorisation de stats ?

Merci !

----------


## lokham

> Salut amis Envouteurs,
> 
> Mon Mesmer vient de passer 80, je commence à réflechir à une orientation pour son stuff. J'aimais bien jouer GS+sword/pistol, *mais apparament le patch de ce matin à fait mal à la GS, du coup j'hésite.* Mon objectif est d'avoir un minimum de survivabilité en 3W et de faire si possible des dégats intéressants (jusqu'ici, je me suis senti extrêmement faible en dégats avec mon Mesmer, en comparaison de mon Rôdeur). Je n'ai jamais joué avec les shatters jusqu'ici, je suis un peu frileux à l'aborder, mais si c'est crucial, je veux bien m'y mettre. Je suis un peu perdu.
> 
> Qu'est-ce que vous me conseillez, en terme de build et de priorisation de stats ?
> 
> Merci !


? pourquoi ?

quand je lis le patchnote : 

_Envoûteur

    La description de Brume frénétique précise désormais qu’elle permet d’esquiver grâce à “Brouillard” et non “Distortion”.
    Les fantasmes bénéficient désormais de tous les avantages qui leur sont conférés par les aptitudes des joueurs.
    Désenchanteur fantasmagorique peut désormais être lancé à la distance prévue.

_

rien sur un nerf de la GS.

pour moi le combo GS (pour l'attaque à 1200 et le bump et le berserker) + sword (burst dégât sur le 2) / pistol (surtout pour le stun 2s à 1200 de portée, un truc magique) reste le meilleur compromis pour un mesmer typé DPS.

Si tu joue en beaucoup en W3, le shatter ne sera pas au mieux de son efficacité. Il vaut mieux compter sur tes fantasmes  (rien de sale la dedans...). De la vitalité pour ton perso (25 dans la branche) + 20% de vie pour tes fantasmes. Fureur pour les fantasmes. beaucoup de précision pour  un taux de critique d'environ 40%.
Ceci n'est que mon avis bien sur. Certains vont jouer Baton / sceptre / focus et orienté confusion et c'est tres fun également.

J'ai une bonne survie en W3 avec du TP, de la furtivite et bien stuffé (exotique beserker + valkyrie), je trouve que j'ai pas un DPS de moule. (ok contre les voleurs full berserker que j'ai pas vu venir et que j'ai pas le temps de stun, j'ai mal :D )

Si tu veux mon build en détail, dis le, je peux faire l'effort de le poster  ::):

----------


## olih

Je n'y comprenais rien aussi, mais le patch à amener un bon lot de bug pour le mesmer.

----------


## Tynril

Oui, je faisais référence aux modifications (accidentelles) sur le iBerzerker. C'est visiblement un bug et ils sont en train de le corriger, du coup ça va aller, je vais pouvoir garder ma GS.  ::): 

Je préfère effectivement jouer aux fantasmes qu'au shatter, ce type de build me correspond donc pas mal. J'ai essayé aussi Bâton/Sceptre+Torche en orientation Confusion avec du stuff Carrion (Altérations), mais je ne m'y suis pas trop retrouvé, même avec les traits qui vont bien, je trouve que c'est trop difficile de garder un niveau intéressant de Confusion, surtout sur un groupe d'ennemis. Et le nombre de situations où ça m'a semblé vraiment intéressant (gros groupe d'ennemis bien packés qui spamment des skills) sont finalement qu'un petit pourcentage de toutes les rencontres faites sur le champ de bataille. Je trouve GS/Sword+Pistol plus polyvalent.

Du coup, j'aimerais beaucoup voir ton build et tes stats, si ça n'est pas trop chiant pour toi !  ::):

----------


## lokham

Pavé incoming.

Pour la répartition des traits, le build est le suivant : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fgAQNAs...YnxNjcmlIDMmVA


Je change la bulle de renvoi des utilitaires avec le portail au besoin.

épee 1 main berserker : cachet de sang supérieur
pistolet berserker : cachet de terre supérieur
épée à 2 main berserker : cachet de combat supérieur

Armure exotique :
- masque et bottes de valkyrie (craft)  (vitalité / puissance)
- épaulette et gants mortelle (armure karma) (précision  / robustesse )
- manteau mortelle (karma) (puissance / robustesse / vitalité)
- pantalon berserker (craft) (puissance / précisoin / degats crit)
- runes du centaures X 6 (+90 puissance et speed quasi permanent (cf plus bas)

bijoux : 
- tout en berserker (puissance / précision / degats critiques)


L'objectif est d'avoir un pool HP plutot sympa : 20 000PV
Tout en gardant un peu de robustesse : 1100 robu
Et surtout de compter sur les fantasmes pour faire mal (avec le trait III de domination et le 25 d'inspiration)


Le soin "miroir" permet certes, de soigner peu, mais surtout d'avoir 14s de speed (pour un regen du skill de 15s), donc d'etre quasi en permanence à +33% de vitesse de course. Indispensable en W3
Encore plus important, il renvoie les projectiles pendant le soin. Donc quand on va poser un portail en traversant les lignes ennemis, hop, un soin en courant et aucun projectile nous touche.

Typiquement, voici l'approche que j'ai en W3 :

*"ciblage précis d'un ennemi retardataire par exemple"*
-"5" du pistolet pour le stopper a 1200 de portée
dans la foulée la bulle "8" puis le "4" du pistolet, tout ça hyper rapidement, l'objectif est que le fantasme pistol lui assène 8 stack de confusion en plus de dégâts monstres quand il est stun sous la bulle de renvoi
-direct derrière le "3" pour lui envoyer un clone le coller et hop "3" puis "2" pour lui placer ton burst épée (vu qu'il est re-stun) qui généralement coïncide avec la deuxième salve de ton fantasme pistol.

Ok, c'est la théorie, mais quand ça passe (et finalement assez souvent sur les retardataire qui ne pense pas pouvoir être stoppé à 1200) autant dire que ça fait super mal et c'est hyper jouissif.


*"in the bus ou quand il y a foule en face"*
- switch épée 2 mains
- bulle "7" puis direct dedans tu lances ton berserker qui fait un combo a l'interieur de la bulle en envoyant des decharges de confusion et surtout qui fait tres mal dans un groupe packé.

Les utilitaires "7" et "9" permettent tous les 2 de "briser étourdissement" en gros, c'est indispensable pour pas de retrouver bloqué au milieu de la mêlée et fuir en douce quand ça tourne mal pour notre tissu.


Un truc qui est sympa aussi et que j'ai réussi à placer plusieurs fois. Quand un ennemi est au sol et que je vois un de ses coéquipier venir pour le rez, je cible le gars a terre, lance mon fantasme berserker, je me TP a coté du gars à terre, bump avec le "5" de l'épée  ceux ou celui qui le rez et fuis en furtif en laissant mon clone "7". ça laisse assez de temps pour que les gens croient que c'est le vrai moi et me cible au lieu de rez leur pote à terre  ::):  (et généralement le gars meurs dans d'atroces souffrances ciblé par d'autres compagnons)


Encore une fois, c'est ma façon de jouer, mais l'avantage avec l'envouteur c'est que chacun peut y trouver son compte
Bref, je m'amuse vraiment avec ce perso. J'ai un voleur 80 aussi et je n'y prends pas autant de plaisir.

----------


## Tynril

::wub:: 

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos très précieuses ! Je vais faire des tests. Merci encore.

----------


## Métalchantant

Avec les récents retours dans le 3W presque serious, et la pratique de la tondeuse, je m’interrogeais sur l’intérêt de mon build originel, celui spe confusion/glamour, et j'avais le sentiment qu'il n'était pas forcément adapté ? ( il est plus adapté à du roaming, ou à un conflit avec une ligne de front plus définie qu'un jeu d'aller retour dans la masse, j'ai l'impression)

En pratique, y'a t-il des mesmers qui ont ce genre de build et qui l'ont pratiqué hier soir ? Cela donnait quoi ? Au delà de la confusion, et de la pose des zones initiatrices au combot, le bus faisant un passage, puis un autre...tirait-il profit des zones ?
vous me direz...Un Feedback + un fantasmal warden pour envoyer de la confusion à gogo cela doit toujours avoir son efficacité.

Je réfléchis à un build spécifique tondeuse (Buffeur) qui serait tourné autour du focus ( encore et toujours pour la vitesse, mais aussi et surtout pour son interrup), et donc, via les talents, pour les boons (distortion/reflection, entre autres) et les conditions, que le mesmer peut distribuer autour de lui ( via l'interrup du focus, et les signets en utilitaires). Build

Qu'en pensez-vous ? viable, pas viable ? La pierre angulaire avec le focus serait bien entendu le signet d'inspiration.

----------


## Tynril

J'ai désormais un build très similaire à celui posté par Lokham, j'ai pu le tester hier soir, et c'était très sympathique. Je place un iBerzerker sur l'avant-garde lors de la charge, je lance un 2 de GS (pour les dégats, mais aussi pour les 10s de Might), puis je switch en sword/pistol, je colle un stun et un iDuelist, je place Feedback le plus au milieu possible des ennemis (zone de combos Chaos, qui place beaucoup de confusions et file des Chaos Armor aux alliés), et je traverse avec le 1 de l'épée. J'ai pris un Mantra of Concentration pour Stability à la place de Decoy. En cas de burst, j'utilise le 2 de l'épée le temps que ça passe, puis je Blink pour rattraper le retard de la pose. En prime, le 2 de l'épée fait bien mal utilisé en pleine foule. Lors du début de la seconde charge, je repasse en GS, remets un iZerker si possible, colle une iWave éventuellement pour "repacker" les ennemis, je refresh Might aec le 2 de GS, puis switch S/P pour le rush. En prime, si quelqu'un tombe au sol pendant la charge, j'amorce un rez (quitte à l'annuler si ça s'avère trop long), pour un Feedback bonus.

Le build Confusion n'a effectivement pas forcément grand intérêt, puisqu'il est déjà possible de générer pas mal de Confusion avec la simple zone de Feedback (celle de l'utilitaire, et celle du rez). Sans parler du skill Bâton qui fait un TP en arrière qui peut s'avérer létal dans la manœuvre. Je pense qu'il y avait un vrai intérêt aux zones Chaos lors de la charge, mais c'est difficile à mesurer.

Le Focus, j'y vois un intérêt surtout pour l'alternative du Temporal Curtain (Into the Void), pour regrouper les ennemis. Le iWarden peut éventuellement être utile mais je n'ai pas ressenti un fort besoin de défense complémentaire, vu que nos Canards optis ne sont normalement pas trop en full Berzerker.

----------


## Métalchantant

Quand j'ai arrêté d'avoir l'ambition/envie de jouer en groupe, je me suis spe Espadon. C'est bien plus "punchy" en chiffre, et en "monocible". Et effectivement, le berserker est assez sympa comme fantasme (cripple et multicible), même depuis son nerf et la période où on pouvait nettoyer le haut des rempart sans ligne de vue.
Cependant, ça reste pour moi la spe la moins utile en groupe. Je l'ai d'ailleurs abandonné depuis que l'initiative du presque serious 3w est née, histoire de me remettre dans le bain. Je suis pas en train de dire que c'est pas bien la spe espadon pour jouer en groupe, qu'il faut que tu changes de spe etc... :;):  ::rolleyes:: . Pas de ça chez CpC. Je la trouve moins adaptée à ce que j'ai envie de faire en groupe.

Le feedback ne file pas de confusion à lui tout seul. Il en file via les talents ( c'est d'ailleurs un des intérêts de la spe confusion : Build )
ou via les projectiles que d'autres envoient sur une cible.
ou, comme je le disais avec un Warden que tu fais poper dedans. ( donc avec un focus)
ou avec une tornade d'elem...etc
Il faut s'en servir. Or, s'en sert-on pendant un passage de la tondeuse ?

L'avantage de la spe confusion ( pour les autres), c'est que tu poses tout le temps au moins une zone initiatrice de combo dont l'intérêt majeur est de filer avec un finisher explosion l'armure du chaos au groupe de 5, un des bonus les plus puissants du jeu. 
La tondeuse faisant des aoes en mouvement, des explosions des arcanes notamment chez les elems, ou les grenades des ingés, j'imagine, cela doit être envisageable d'en tirer profit.

Ma reflexion là, c'est de savoir si je peux pas buffer le groupe de manière plus direct, avec le signet d'inspiration et les interruptions du focus. Et notamment, si l'armure du chaos se refile avec le signet.

----------


## Tynril

Je ne suis pas familier avec la Confusion directe sur Feedback, ça donne plusieurs stacks d'un coup ? Si ça n'en donne qu'un, c'est un peu limité non ? Personnellement je compte juste sur la zone combo Ethereal de Feedback couplé avec un iDuellist (et un bus d'alliés, aussi  ::P: ). Le seul skill Feedback et le talent pour avoir un Feedback sur rez, j'ai trouvé ça suffisant dans les manoeuvres de hier, pour distribuer pas mal de Confusion et de Chaos Armor.

En revanche, c'est clair que ma spé actuelle (enfin celle que Lokham m'a soufflé !) ne donne que très peu de boons aux alliés, comparaison à un build Bâton. En revanche il donne un quasi perma-speed (via la Rune du Centaure), que je trouve plus maniable que celui du focus (car pas de zone à placer au sol), mais en revanche limité à 5 alliés (sauf erreur).

Après, des goûts et des couleurs ! Je n'ai que peu testé la build Confusion (je jouais Bâton+Sceptre/Focus ou Sceptre/Torche), mais je n'y ai pas trop accroché, je préfère avoir un impact direct qu'attendre les skills ennemis pour voir des gros chiffres. Et je trouve que mon build actuel combine le meilleur des deux mondes, vu que j'ai toujours une bonne capacité à générer des stacks de Confusion (en mono-cible, par contre). Enfin, c'est un feeling perso.

----------


## Métalchantant

Nnon pas plusieurs stacks de confusion d'un coup. blind, qui file confusion, puis un renouvellement de confusion de 5 s lorsque le joueur sort de la zone. Soit deux si je ne m'abuse. C'est un peu limité, certes, mais toujours mieux que si rien ne se produisait  ::|:  , puisque comme toi, je comptes aussi, et justement, sur les alliés, ou le warden dedans, pour faire monter les stacks. Et puis tu rajoutes le 3 du sceptre...ça commence à faire. 
Pour moi, l'intérêt est de limiter les actions des joueurs adverses. Et c'est multicible. Enfin 5, puisque tout est limité à 5... ::(:  . 

Après il y a le cas de figure du Régis qui rentre et sort de la zone sans trop faire attention.  ::wub:: 

C'est aussi très pratique quand un voleur te tombe dessus.

Avec une ligne de front, les stacks montent vite et les adversaires décampent vite. Avec un bus en mouvement...ça marche moins..

Là, sous tondeuse, je m'interroge donc de l'intérêt de la spe. Ou de la réorienter quelque peu, en éliminant justement les points de talents en domination. ou en me tournant vers ce build de "buffeur". Mais comme y'a que la pratique qui compte...je verrai en essayant.

En mono cible pour la confusion, le duo sceptre/torche est très efficace, mais c'est est style de jeu défensif, qui ne te permet pas de faire tomber une cible, sauf cas spécial. En doublette, elle devient très sympa à jouer, je trouve.

----------


## Mr Takemiya

> Le soin "miroir" permet certes, de soigner peu, mais surtout d'avoir 14s de speed (pour un regen du skill de 15s), donc d'etre quasi en permanence à +33% de vitesse de course. Indispensable en W3
> Encore plus important, il renvoie les projectiles pendant le soin. Donc quand on va poser un portail en traversant les lignes ennemis, hop, un soin en courant et aucun projectile nous touche.


Salut !

Intéressant ton détail de l'envout  ::): 
Par contre j'ai pas compris ton histoire de soin miroir. Vu les détails que tu donnes, j'imagine que tu parles du soin qui renvoie les projectiles pendant l'incantation ? Quel rapport avec la vitesse ?
Ca m’intéresse parce que c'est vrai qu'on est relativement lent en envout je trouve par rapport à un elem par exemple :/



Sinon, d'après les différents messages, il est intéressant de jouer sur les confusions en Mcm.
J'ai pas pensé à utiliser les zones de combos avec le fantasmes pistolet+zone de combo chaos.
Je testerai pour voir.

Néanmoins, vu les boost qu'on peut avoir sur les fantasmes (% de dégâts en plus, fureur, pv etc.), je pense qu'il doit être bien rentable de jouer avec tout ça.
Je suis lv 40 et mes fantasmes dps plus que moi ^^'


Et quelqu'un demandait si Illusion = Clone ET Fantasme. Je confirme que oui  ::): . Après est-ce que c'est pris en compte dans le trait dont tu parles, je ne sais pas.

A bientôt

----------


## Tynril

La vitesse vient du bonus à 6 Runes du Centaure, qui donne 10s de Swiftness lorsque l'on utilise un heal, plus les +20% de durée de Swiftness via les même runes, on arrive à 14s de boost de vitesse, sur un sort qui à 15s de temps de relance.

----------


## Mr Takemiya

Ah ok merci pour la précision je testerai ça au 80 alors ^^

Bizare, 20% d'augmentation d'un buff de 10sec , ça devrait donner 12sec non ?

----------


## Narquois

Je débute un reroll  Envouteur, je me jouais un peu avec les traits et les utilitaires

Vous pensez quoi de la spé suivante orientée Glamour/Confusion en mode support RvR

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Pareil bien envie de faire du roaming en full groupe envout du coup j'avais posé la question sur JOL pour un build à plusieurs histoire de mettre du clone partout :
_
Alors, c'est un build à jouer à plusieurs mesmers. L'objectif est de perdre l'adversaire et le faire taper la mauvaise cible pendant que nous, les vrais mesmers et pas ces clones faits de papillons roses, on tape fort. Le build est donc agrémenté de beaucoup d'invisibilité et de création de clone. On utilisera donc les shatters que si on est certain de pouvoir recréer très vite d'autre clones afin d'avoir toujours au moins 2 clones de soi sur le terrain.

On obtient donc du 20/25/15/0/10, 20 en domination et 25 en dueling parce qu'il faut pas qu'on tape comme des mauviettes. Voici les détails :

    L'épée en main-hand permet de générer des clones qui bougent tout le temps puisqu'il font un bon en avant, un coup, un bon en arrière, ce qui créer du mouvement et donc rend le mesmer plus difficile à trouver que si il avait des clones poteaux. Qui plus est, il me semble que ces clones attaquent avec mind slash et donc stackent les vulnérabilités sur l'ennemi, ce qui permet de lui mettre des gros dégâts. Blurred Frenzy pour temporiser en mode invulnérabilité sauve souvent la vie et permet d'attendre ses cds en toute sécurité. Illusionary leap créer un clone qui cripple, que du bon.
    La torche en off-hand pour le blind et le fufu, ce qui rend le mesmer plus insaisissable. L'illusionary Mage ne sert par contre à rien
    La greatsword ça colle des gros dégâts, ça permet de jouer à distance au cas où l'ennemi fuit le cac, ça donne vulnérabilité et un kb, c'est cool.
 Ether Feast en sort de soin parce qu'on aura pas mal de clone sur le terrain donc du gros heal.
 Mirror Images donne 2 clones instant pour se remettre d'un coup dur, typiquement un aoe qui a rasé nos clones.
 Decoy, le skill parfait du build
Veil of Invisbility permet, en gérant les cds entre les différents mesmers sur groupe d'avoir du fufu à volonté, cependant à voir si Signet of Illusions est plus intéressant.
    AAAAAH l'ulti Mass Invisibility promet du gros fun ici, on est 3 mesmers chacun a entre 2 et 3 clones, pouf tout le monde disparait ! Compétence d'embrouillage de fight ultime, les adversaires s'en arracheront les cheveux, le faible CD pour un ulti (90s) fait plaisir.
    En trait, on prend tout ce qui proc si une illusion meurt (et pas quand elle est shatter, attention à la nuance) afin de punir l'adversaire qui ne choisit pas la bonne cible. On augmente aussi les dégâts des illusions, parce qu'au final elles feront pas mal de dégâts dans le combat. Et on prend 10 points en Illusions ce qui donne 20% de cd en moins sur les sorts de création d'illu et 3% de dégâts en plus par illu active. Deceptive Evasion est indispensable ici et il faut abuser de l'esquive avec ce build pour qu'il révèle sa puissance, Critical Infusion permet de regen l'endurance et de maintenir le rythme vu le taux de crit raisonnable du build.

Un build en mode jeu du gobelet
Le défaut du build est clairement l'aoe, qui, tel un coup de vent sur la table du jeu du gobelet, révélera le mesmer qui sera alors démasqué. Si celui-ci n'a pas de cd de fufu ou de clone il risque d'être en galère, mais je pense qu'il y a quand même les outils nécessaires dans ce build pour s'en sortir._ 

Z'en pensez quoi? 

Sinon on pourrait aller jusqu'à avoir le même skin et un nom de perso semblable pour aller jusqu'au bout du bout^^

----------


## purEcontact

> Z'en pensez quoi?


Que tu pourras faire une armée de clone, si le mec en face t'as mis un focus (ctrl T) sur la tronche, il te perdra pas.

----------


## Maderone

DD l'Embrouille, tu pourrais mettre en plus les noms français des sorts ? Je suppose que tout le monde n'a pas le client en anglais et que ça fera chier plus d'un d'aller retrouver le nom de chaque spell pour comprendre de quoi tu parles. 
Parce que pour ma part, je vais pas m'amuser à faire ça ^^

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

> Que tu pourras faire une armée de clone, si le mec en face t'as mis un focus (ctrl T) sur la tronche, il te perdra pas.


Même avec un CTRL+T tu perds la cible dès qu'il passe en fufu, testé en RvR.

Je n'ai fais que copier collé, je connais pas encore l'envouteur mais je vais recopier en Fr pas de soucis.

----------


## Maderone

J'approuve la disparition du contrôle T. Je crois même que les compétences comme les tp qui produisent une clone, font aussi perdre ça.

----------


## Nessou



----------


## Métalchantant

Salut les canards( edit d'avec le forum GC) envoûteurs, et plus particulièrement les humains* : ::): 

Depuis le début du jeu, je me suis spé confusion, et ai donc maximisé l'armure en dégâts d'altération.
Je ne quitte pas mon bâton, sceptre / focus.
J'ai finalement opté pour la rune du centaure pour le (quasi)perma rapidité. Merci Tynril.

Je joue différents builds en fonction de la situation. Le classique glamour/confusion qui boost selon les talents le champs neutre, la bulle de renvoie , et le portail. 
Pour l'attaque ou la défense de fort, il est assez pépère. Pur le bus contre bus...très utile, surtout via le champs neutre, bien évidemment, bien que de manière générale, je le trouve sous employé.

J'ai essayé quelques variantes, mais n'ayant pour le moment qu'un seul set d'armure optimisé ( et encore il me manque un ou deux bijoux), je suis toujours dans une optique de confusion et de dégâts par altération. Le build fantasme fonctionne aussi assez bien, ayant pas mal de stats en précision.

Cependant je me suis arrêté tout récemment sur un build, sans doute "bâtard" et pas nouveau, mais qui m'amuse énormément et je souhaitais vous le partager ( non pas que je sois détenteur d'un truc opti mais plutôt pour avoir vos avis) :

http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fgEQNAW...qZMzImxOjbG5MA

Tout repose sur la fabrication des clones via les sorts mais surtout le dodge, les shatters et la confusion. 
Le bonus* du gameplay est l'utilisation de l'ultime humain " le faucheur de Grenth" avec les  sorts qui me sont devenus indispensables : Le classique portail, blink maximisé, et Mirror images.

Bien entendu, ce n'est pas un build qui maximise les dégâts directs.
En roaming, petit et gros groupe, vous l'aurez compris, on envoie des clones poser de la confusion et des conditions aléatoires, quasi en permanence, et cela en multicible, les clones filant leur malus aux cibles avoisinants l'endroit où elles explosent que ce soit via les shatters, ou si elles se font tuer.
Je suis très difficilement tuable. Perma rapidité, les clones, le portail et le blink sont autant de porte de sortie.
Mais ce qui m'amuse tout particulièrement lors des rencontres entre bus, en front, ou en chassé croisé, et encore plus lorsque l'on pourchasse la queue du bus adverse, c'est de caster le faucheur de Grenth, un portail d'entrée et de blinker dedans. Couplé au rideau temporelle et le shatter distortion pour demeurer invulnérable, il en résulte souvent une dispersion d'une petite dizaine de joueurs ennemis d'avec le gros de leurs bus. En général, notre bus en profite  pour les tomber rapidement. Si ça tourne mal, mon portail est une porte de sortie évidente.
Je n'ai pas la chance de jouer aux heures de prime, ni de pouvoir profiter du bus cpc opti, mais cela marche déjà très bien sans autre optimisation.
Tout est relatif, bien entendu, mais je n'ai jamais autant ramassé de sacs, de badges et je ne me suis jamais autant amusé avec ce build "nerveux", malgré que je fasse finalement peu de dégâts. 
La distribution des points de talents, dans cette optique de gameplay, pourrait être différente, la branche chaos n'étant pas indispensable jusqu'au dernier palier, mais la survivabilité qu'elle octroie n'est pas négligeable. Les voleurs glasscanon s'y mordent les doigts lorsqu'ils me tombent dessus en 1/1. Sauf un qui m'a descendu une fois l'ensemble de ma barre de plus de 21 milles points de vie en deux coups...mais je doute que son talent soit bien légitime.

----------


## Carmordy

Merci pour tout ces petits conseils.
L'envouteur étant mon premier perso dans ce jeu j'étais un peu perdu sur son utilité et grâce a vous je cerne mieux ce perso.

----------


## Nessou

Hop Hop.
Prochain patch qui nerf l'invisibilité va aussi nerf l'envoûteur (logiquement).
Une fois l'invisibilité d'un voile/compétence de furtivité d'envoûteur terminée -même si vous ne taperez pas- vous aurez le malus qui vous empêchera de le redevenir pendant 3 secondes.
Cadeau des voleurs, vous pouvez dire merci aux rageux qui oublient que l'envoûteur a lui aussi de la furtivité.

----------


## purEcontact

Ça perma fufu un envout' ?  ::P:

----------


## Wizi

> Hop Hop.
> Prochain patch qui nerf l'invisibilité va aussi nerf l'envoûteur (logiquement).
> Une fois l'invisibilité d'un voile/compétence de furtivité d'envoûteur terminée -même si vous ne taperez pas- vous aurez le malus qui vous empêchera de le redevenir pendant 3 secondes.
> Cadeau des voleurs, vous pouvez dire merci aux rageux qui oublient que l'envoûteur a lui aussi de la furtivité.


Bof c'est pas le pire de ce qui va arriver aux envouteurs lors du patch, ça parle de nerf les Shatters/Éclatement d'illusions, ce qui pourrait pourrir la classe totalement selon comment c'est fait, surtout que ça parle bien de pas faire de différence entre le Pve/Rvr et Spvp.

Et pour le nerf d'invisibilité ça changera pas grand chose, vu qu'on pouvait pas cumuler les invisibilités en envout, fallait être visible pour relancer le skill d'invisibilité suivant.

----------


## Tildidoum

Nerf shatter, mais up des mantras et surtout de l'espadon. 

L'envout étant déja parfaitement viable sans les shatter, en fait ca ressemble plutôt à un up. 
Dans la vidéo "State of the game" de guru, les mecs étaient surtout inquiets qu'ils deviennent carrément op (spvp).

Et en effet le nerf de furtivité n'a pas vraiment un impact majeur sur l'envout.

----------


## Ellundrine

> Et en effet le nerf de furtivité n'a pas vraiment un impact majeur sur l'envout.


J'ai déjà vu des Envout faire des ninja TP de masse en WvW, je peux te dire que ca pique là ou je pense.

----------


## Tynril

Ouais mais bon, le ninja TP en 3W, c'est aussi (voir surtout) sur le clipping que ça se joue. Enfin, que ça se jouait, du coup.

Et puis il n'y a pas besoin de beaucoup de temps d'invi pour faire ça, si on approche l'adversaire correctement. Les 5s de Mass Invisibility sont largement suffisantes (ou les 4s de Veil, mais ça laisse une trace au sol).

----------


## Guitou

Pour le nerf des shatter je trouve qu'ils font déjà pas excessivement de dégâts, que la confusion qu'ils posent est courte, que diversion marche pas toujours très bien, il reste distortion qui est sympa ponctuellement.
Je trouve ça un peu gadget perso (à part pour virer des conditions j'ai pas du tout amélioré le truc).

Par contre up de l'espadon ? Il vient pas de se prendre un nerf (enfin le berserker) ?

----------


## Tildidoum

Shatter perso je joue trop peu avec pour m'en rendre compte, mais il semble que ça fasse très très mal en spvp. 

L'espadon en fait si j'ai bien suivi, son auto-attack va devenir un "vrai" rayon, qui touchera les cibles entre l'envouteur et sa cible principale.

Alors moi en tant qu'envouteur, ça m'plaît, on va pouvoir jouer beaucoup plus sur le placement et faire des déplacements latéraux pour toucher un max de cibles...
Mais j'espère juste que ce sera pas complètement fumé pour le pvp / wvw.

Déja les envouteurs en imposent pas mal en pvp hot join, si c'est trop puissant ca va hurler au nerf et blablabla go jouer une classe pas op rageragerage et ça va m'emmerder.
Cela dit je fais pas de sPvP en tournoi, je me rend pas bien compte si à haut niveau l'envouteur est toujours aussi difficile à contrer.

J'demande à voir pour les mantra aussi. En l'état j'ai jamais trop envie de jouer avec, puisqu'il faut orienter tout son build vers ça pour que ça marche vraiment bien j'ai l'impression.
Et bon, vu que les mantras m'amusent pas plus que ça ... Wait & see !

----------


## Guitou

Pendant le peu de sPvP que j'ai fait les envoûteurs étaient bien chiants et seul je préfère aller voir ailleurs.
Maintenant j'ai pas trouvé ça OP, dans le sens où j'arrivais à me barrer sans trop de problème (mais je joue rôdeur ça aide), mais à tuer par contre...

Pour les mantras par contre je testerais s'ils sont up, j'avais testé vite fait au début (vu que c'est une particularité de la classe) mais j'ai trouvé ça bof à l'usage.

----------


## Bartinoob

Hop, retour en page 1  ::ninja:: 

Je commence à monter tout doucement un envoûteur, parce que les possibilités de la classe me semblent assez énormes, entre les tp, les mantras, les conditions et l'armée de doubles.

Le problème, c'est que j'ai quand même l'impression de pas mal lutter pour le leveling (en plus d'en avoir un peu marre de refaire tout le temps les mêmes zones avec les même coeurs) et je me demandais si certains avaient testé de monter leur envout en rvr ? (je ne sais pas si ça marche super bien étant donné que cette classe n'est ni un elem/necro avec ses trouzmille aoe, ni un guerrier/gardien qui fonce dans le tas).

Je suppose que pour taguer un minimum, le bâton peut être sympa, mais ça reste à tester (et pour le deuxième set d'arme, espa avec laser transperçant ?)

Bref, si certains ont testé cette "technique" pour monter 80, j'aimerais avoir leurs retours  :;):

----------


## Wizi

Je suis entrain de regarder pour monter un build avec mon envoûteuse, orienté support/heal/buff, (pas encore pu le tester j'ai juste acheté le stuff hier).

Envout Support/Heal

Le build est basé sur la durée des avantages, le heal avec le flood de mantra, et l'obtention de bonus via l'éclatement d'illusion, le signet d'inspiration, les runes d'altruisme et le Chaos Storm du bâton. En théorie, il permettrait de donner presque tout les buffs au groupe toutes les 35 secondes et d'avoir un heal de groupe constant (avec la régénération constante des fantasme et le flood du mantra de douleur).

Le 10/0/0/30/30 est une volonté de ma part, car cela me permet de passer sur un build fantasme ou tank/représailles/débuff, juste en changeant les traits majeurs et le stuff et ce même en milieu de donjon sans devoir aller reset mes aptitudes.

Si des personnes ont des conseils ou on testés des builds similaire, je suis tout ouïe.


Pour mes autres builds 10/0/0/30/30 : 

Berserk - Fantasme 
Soldat - Représaille/reflet/debuff (Le build que j'utilise le plus souvent, et qui me permet d'être presque toujours le dernier survivant en donjon)

----------


## Maderone

> (Le build que j'utilise le plus souvent, et qui me permet d'être presque toujours le dernier survivant en donjon)


C'est facile de se cacher derrière les autres  ::P:

----------


## Maximelene

> C'est facile de se cacher derrière les autres


Râle pas trop, c'est grâce à ça qu'il peut te rez 17 fois par combat.  ::ninja::

----------


## Maderone

Bah vous si vous veniez prendre la sauce un peu, je serais pas obligé de prendre tous les coups !

----------


## Wizi

> Bah vous si vous veniez prendre la sauce un peu, je serais pas obligé de prendre tous les coups !


Sauf que quand même on est au corps à corps et qu'on se prend tout les coups, tu es toujours au sol !

----------


## Maderone

Je veux des preuves !  ::o:

----------


## Maximelene

Nous avons suffisamment de témoins pour convaincre un jury.

----------


## Bartinoob

Le seul truc qui me dérange, là, comme ça, en connaissant que dalle à l'envout, c'est ton stuff Giver (bienfaiteur ?). Ça vaut le coup de paumer autant de puissance pour gagner 6% de durée d'avantage ? 

Ou bien le fait de passer de 35 à 40% est vraiment indispensable, comme pour les altérations qui tickent à chaque seconde ?

----------


## Wizi

J'ai choisi le set Giver/Bienfaiteur sans trop réfléchir, par réflexe et il se trouve que ces 6% permettent d'arrondir le temps de la plupart des buffs, et vu que certains buff tick tout les secondes, ça permet de ne pas perdre ce dernier tick (je pense à regen et vigeur surtout) et la différence de 200 de puissance sur les fantasmes ne doit pas être si grande que ça sur leurs dommages (faudra que je test ce soir à l'arche)

Edit : 

Je viens de tester, la différence de dommage sur les fantasmes (qui sont la principale sources de dommages du build), avec un stuff Soldat en moyenne 3k et avec de Giver 2k8, sur les mannequins à l'arche

----------


## pikkpi

Je sais pas ce que ça vaut mais apparemment le nouveau 'Prismatic Understanding' ( XII de la branche Chaos ) est assez fat, ça en parle pas mal sur gw2guru & co.
Protec / Regen / Aegis aléatoires à chaque passage en stealth, qui peuvent atteindre 40s de durée ou plus avec un refresh récurrent.

En gros ça se joue au 4-Torch, Decoy, Mass Invi, et Signet d'Inspi. 
Les applications de ce build me laissent songeur.... sauf que j'ai pas de stuff rabid pour tester  ::'(:

----------


## NayeDjel

Je confirme, c'était déjà mon main build bien avant le patch et depuis le patch c'est encore plus 

Spoiler Alert! 


abusé

 efficace

C'est le build support par excellence car tu es full robu (30 en chaos) et boon duration (+30%). Chaque passage en fufu te permet d'avoir regen/aegis/regen et depuis le patch ca monte facilement dans les 30sec+. Les dégâts ne sont pas laissés de côté car il est aussi orienté durée et dégats par altérations.

D'ailleurs si ca intéresse du monde voici mon build :

*Armes :*
Sceptre (blocage + tourment + confusion) + torche (fufu + aveuglement + brulure)
Batôn (tempete du chaos et armure du chaos)

*Utilitaires :*
Decoy (leurre) stealth + breaks stun
Signet of Midnight (Signe de minuit) aveuglement+breaks stun+boon duration(10%)
Signet of Inspiration (Signe d'inspiration) random boon/10s + donner tous ses avantages

*Traits :*

Domination : 
VI -> Rechargements des signes -20%
IX -> Rechargement des skills de torche -20% + retire une condition à l'activation d'un skill

Chaos :
VIII -> Gagne 5 stacks de might + un avantage aléatoire sur une interruption (utile avec le 5 du baton)
XII -> Durée de fufu + 1sec et gagne un avantage à chaque seconde de fufu

Illusions :
II -> Cri de frustration donne 5sec retaliation par illusions
IX -> Applique de la confusion lorsque l'on aveugle un ennemi (utile avec le prestige + le signet of midnight)

*Equipement*
Niveau stuff je suis parti sur un full set d'armure en Apothecary (heal, robu, condition damage) et en Carrion pour les bijoux (condition damage, vita, power).

Pour les runes j'ai pris 6 runes d'Altruisme pour avoir 15% de durée d'avantage supplémentaire et bénéficier de fureur + 3 stacks de might dès que j'utilise un soin.

Ce build permet de maintenir en quasi-permanence les avantages suivants et de les redistribuer toutes les 36sec :
Retalation, Protection, Regen, Aegis, fureur, might.
Je le trouvais vraiment très très fun à jouer avant et maintenant c'est encore plus l'éclate. Les dégâts par altération sont aussi très très décents !

----------


## Maderone

Un guide apparemment très complet sur l'envouteur : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...Handbook/first

----------


## Hasunay

Je sais pas si c'est une impression mais le nouveau sort des envout' les rends vraiment increvable en spvp !

----------


## pikkpi

(Postons l'air de rien après avoir déserté le forum (et le jeu)...)
Coucou les gens j'ai fait une ninja connexion hier après une longue absence.... J'ai fait 3-4 donjons en mode explo, me disant que leur grosse maj serait une bonne occasion de me remettre au jeu.

Ben je me suis senti vraiment inutile.... ya une palanquée de traits qui sont buggés, les phantasmes ont des comportements encore plus random qu'avant et en stuff zerk je vois pas d'efficacité ni avec un build phantasme ou shatter.
Quelqu'un aurait un build viable en pve ou je switch carrément de perso ?

----------


## Sephil

Le mesmer spé max DPS en PvE s'est pris un bon nerf, ouais.

En gros maintenant faut choisir : machine à renvoi de projectiles, ou DPS qui tient la route par rapport aux autres classes, tu peux plus faire les 2 en même temps.
Ca reste quand même sympa en groupe, entre les pulls au focus, les renvois, et la time warp. Mais en PU j'ai pas aimé le rejouer. :/

----------


## Oldnoobie

Plop les gens... je reprends ma mesmer après de longs mois d'absence... y a tout les templates qui sont cassés... Oo
Vous auriez un lien ou un template à me refiler pour me mettre à la page ? PvP en vue, ou PvE, si je trouve une guilde...pour le moment je pige même pas les mots des forums que je parcours (shatter, berzerk, etc... un vrai noob).
Je l'avais montée 80 avant de lâcher l'affaire, je débarque et ça pique pour reprendre le train en marche... d'avance merci.

----------


## Pulse

Pour le PvP, je te conseille d'aller sur ce lien qui liste tout les builds qui font partie de la meta actuelle pour chaque professions.
Pour le PVE je te file ce lien là, si t'es à l'aise avec l'anglais.
Et pour finir, quand on parle de shatter c'est pour parler des builds PVP qui joue avec l'éclatement de tes clônes (F1, F2, F3, F4).

----------


## Oldnoobie

ok, merci des infos. Après en avoir parlé avec ceux qui m'accompagnent, on va viser plutôt PvE instances, donc je regarde ton lien anglais.  ::):

----------


## Nessou

> Pour le PVE je te file ce lien là, si t'es à l'aise avec l'anglais.


J'irai même dire plus, si t'es à l'aise avec l'anglais, le récent forum de theorycraft des DnT est une mine d'or niveau theorycraft PvE. Même si la section mesmer est encore peu active, la faute au patch de balance qui a éloigné le mesmer du "top" des classes les meilleures pour constituer le groupe "parfait", ça vaut le coup.

----------


## ds108j

J'ai commencé à sérieusement attaquer de monter mon illusionniste (copyright Lee Tchii) envouteur hier soir.

Je n'ai que 14 tomes qui permettent de passer de niveau, et je ne compte pas les utiliser de suite.
Après avoir un petit peu galéré dans les plaines d'ashford jusqu'au lvl 7, j'ai décidé d'y aller en mode "brainless".

Et bien en une heure de farm lisière, j'étais presque lvl 12.

Contrairement à ce que beaucoup disent comme quoi "The Edge of the Mists" est chiant, et bien pour moi c'est ce qui passe le mieux pour entrainer mon illusionniste(copyright Lee Tchii) envouteur de façon non poussive et "facile".

La j'en profite pour débloquer mes compétences d'arme, mais en gros, c'est Sword/Focus pour les déplacements (le skill 4 entre autres) et Greatsword pour les champions et autres vétérans (à distance c'est toujours plus facile).

Restera la problématique de l'exploration et du déblocage de Waypoint, mais je verrais ça plus tard.

----------


## Tigermilk

Je suis lvl 74 sur le mien et les derniers lvls sont longs ;( 

Ou je suis démotivés par le leveling de cette classe !

----------


## ds108j

Tu as essayé la lisière ? Même si c'est rébarbatif, avec les events ça va assez vite (comme dit ci-dessus)
A la rigueur, on peut même se faire des séances d'une heure ensemble.

----------


## Tigermilk

Je crois que j'ai jamais foutu les pieds en lisière, mais ça peut etre l'occasion d'essayer !

Enfin, bon j'ai un temps de jeu assez leger en ce moment.

----------


## Tygra

Mesmer c'est hyper chiant à monter comme classe. 
Ça joue énormément sur les traits pour être intéressant du coup ... on se fait chier un moment ! :x

----------


## ds108j

> Mesmer c'est hyper chiant à monter comme classe. 
> Ça joue énormément sur les traits pour être intéressant du coup ... on se fait chier un moment ! :x


Surtout maintenant que tu dois les débloquer via l'explo par exemple !

----------


## Bartinoob

La lisière, y a à peine besoin de tag pour enchaîner les events si t'as un bon bus donc c'est trop pour monter. Après, une fois 75, go cita  ::P:

----------


## Tigermilk

lvl 77 bientôt le bout du tunnel (merci pour les 2 COF hier soir)

----------


## ds108j

> lvl 77 bientôt le bout du tunnel (merci pour les 2 COF hier soir)


lvl 11 bientôt le [non]-bout du tunnel (de rien pour les CoF hier soir) 

 :;):

----------


## Wizi

Si vous voulez vous amuser essayer le double épée, bâton même sans bcp de trait ça peu être jouable mais mono-cible
Je joue en général un build http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fhAQNAs...pnBQNBM8AAAA-e

----------


## Lee Tchii

Marrant, j'ai monté mon illusionniste juste après mon élémentaliste ... et j'ai aimé ça  ::o: 
En fait c'est avec mon ingénieur que j'ai le plus galéré ...

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai monté deux ingés : 

_ Un charr au fusil + lance-flammes, je me suis fait chier comme un rat mort et arrivé 80 je savais pas jouer.
_ Une asura pour avoir un truc plus mobile, au pistol+bouclier avec 3 kits, je me suis éclaté et arrivé 80 je savais jouer  ::lol:: 

A côté de ça, l'envout j'ai galéré jusqu'au lvl 40, quand j'ai eu le clone sur esquive. Maintenant, sans les traits, ça doit être une sacré purge ...

----------


## Ptit gras

Tout est une purge avec ce nouveau système de traits.

----------


## Leybi

A part War  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Non, même war.

----------


## Bartinoob

Non, pas war. A partir du moment ou tu débloques le signe de soin, t'as plus qu'à frotter ton visage très fort contre ton clavier.

----------


## Sephil

Ca reste une purge de tout acheter ou débloquer.

----------


## Tigermilk

Ding 80 hier soir pendant les missions de guilde !

Whiteshadow viendra donc vous troller, des que je la maîtriserai un peu mieux. En attendant je teste des templates  ::):  

Mis à part les runes, j'ai presque un full stuff exo berzerk, mais je me dis qu'en MCM (si j'en fait avec, c'est pas gagné), ca doit pas tenir long feu.

----------


## NayeDjel

aperçu du patch de rééquilibrage : https://www.guildwars2.com/en/news/b..._source=client

Les améliorations proposées vont dans le bon sens, on dirait presque qu'ils ont compris quoi faire de l'envouteur. M'enfin bon, prudence jusqu'à la sortie du patch.  ::): 




> you’ll see some awesome improvements to offensive mantras and a rework of the Mimic skill, which will now copy all boons on your target to yourself.


 :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Saeryswen

Je suis d'accord, même si je ne connais pas encore tout de l'envouteur, j'attend de voir ce que cela donnera à la sortie du patch, surtout par rapport au sceptre (pour le JCJ)

----------


## purEcontact



----------


## Wizi

Les traits du Chronomancer sont enfin disponible : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...omancer-Traits 
Je suppose qu'il y aura des cooldowns sur certains traits style "Lost Time", sinon le bonjour le perma slow.

----------


## lPyl

Ils sont brutaux les traits de grand maitre  ::o: .

----------


## NayeDjel

Olala mais c'est complètement pété ! (c'est pas pour me déplaire mais tout de même  ::o:  )

Je pense connaitre mon build, je partirais bien sur du 6 domination ou dueling 6 illusion 6 chronomancer.




> Delayed Reactions – Interrupting a foe slows them.





> Danger Time – Gain additional critical hit chance against slowed enemies. (30%)





> Chronophantasma – Your phantasms respawn the first time they are shattered.


Pouvoir shatter ses phantasmes une fois et qu'ils repop juste après je trouve que c'est vraiment fumé, surtout si leurs attaques sont rechargées quand ils réapparaissent mais ça c'est pas précisé  ::): 

J'ai peur que ça rende le reste des spés complètement inutiles... 'fin là on peut quoisiment déjà prévoir le méta...

----------


## purEcontact

Y'a pas les CD sur les traits, vous emballez pas trop.

----------


## NayeDjel

Changement sur le Chronomancer pour le BWE3 : https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...anges-for-BWE3

Le bouclier va être juste génial maintenant, le fantasme qui donne le buff d'alacrité en AOE au lieu du projectile qui rebondit <3

----------


## Wizi

Faut pas trop compter sur le phantasme, il le donnera qu'une ou deux fois max puis sera mort, les phantasme au cac ça ne survie pas. 
Et perso j'aime pas ce qu'ils ont fait au puit qui permettait d'avoir 3 sec d'attaques imbloquable. C'est pas comme si on ne pouvait pas déjà donner distortion aux alliés

----------


## NayeDjel

> Faut pas trop compter sur le phantasme, il le donnera qu'une ou deux fois max puis sera mort, les phantasme au cac ça ne survie pas. 
> Et perso j'aime pas ce qu'ils ont fait au puit qui permettait d'avoir 3 sec d'attaques imbloquable. C'est pas comme si on ne pouvait pas déjà donner distortion aux alliés


Il le donnera au moins une fois, 2sec d'alacrité garantie au lieu de rien du tout je trouve que c'est un bon compromis perso  ::P: 

On peut espérer qu'il se comportera comme le fantasme de l'épée en allant au CaC que pour son attaque et ressortir de la portée de l'ennemi en attendant que son skill soit rechargé.

----------


## mikelion

J'ai fini par gagner 5 matchs jcj en jouant le meta Chronomancer, je ne dirai pas combien de matchs il m'a fallu pour y arriver.

J'ai rencontré plusieurs fois le même problème. Lors de l'activation d'un skill brisure, certains de mes clones ne bougeaient pas, alors qu'ils devraient tous aller se faire exploser vers la cible.
J'ai encore du manquer un truc pour comprendre...

----------


## Wrath

> J'ai rencontré plusieurs fois le même problème. Lors de l'activation d'un skill brisure, certains de mes clones ne bougeaient pas, alors qu'ils devraient tous aller se faire exploser vers la cible.
> J'ai encore du manquer un truc pour comprendre...



Alors pour ça c'est très simple en fait, le mesmer méta conditions se joue avec un trait qui permet aux fantasmes de réapparaître quand ils sont détruits la première fois et également de faire pop un clone quand au moins 2 sont détruits. Donc ce que tu vois c'est sans doute le repop soit de l'un ou de l'autre alors que tes autres clones ont bien disparu  ::):  


Si tu as des questions sur le mesmer j'ai 4000 games avec, donc je pourrais y répondre dans la mesure du possible  ::):

----------

